# TomTom Italy POI's



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I'm not that technically minded - although I have in the past managed to load French Aire POI's into my TT . . 
Which is the best place to get [free ?] POI's for Italy Aires/Sosta's ??
& can anyone offer step by step instructions [for this dummy] to download into my PC then onto my TT XL routes GPS ?
Ta in advance ! :wink:


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> I'm not that technically minded - although I have in the past managed to load French Aire POI's into my TT . .
> Which is the best place to get [free ?] POI's for Italy Aires/Sosta's ??
> & can anyone offer step by step instructions [for this dummy] to download into my PC then onto my TT XL routes GPS ?
> Ta in advance ! :wink:


Me to,

As I shall be traveling through Italy early June I need all I can get, although I have a few Sostas.

Keith....


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Evening Vic and Keith.

Both these free downloads contain all the Aires, Stellplatz, Sostas, etc, for the whole of Europe, however, I don't know of one specific to Italy.

No1... http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

Click on........Cliquez pour entrer. On left menu, click on Telechargement GPS. Scroll down, and click on Telecharger le zip for your make of GPS. Save the files in a folder on your PC, eg, TT POIs. 
Connect TT to computer, and allow TT Home to run. Make a backup of your TT. Once completed, turn of TT Home. 
Reconnect TT to computer, (but don't run TT Home). Open up the European maps folder, which shows all the existing POIs. Go to that TT POIs folder you made earlier, and copy the ov and bif files for the aires, and paste them into the map folder. scroll up and down to make sure they are there. When completed, turn off TT, and remove from cradle. Turn on again, and search POis for the Aires.

No2.. >>Bordatlas Translated<<

Follow the instruction on the link, which should be in english.

I hope this helps you both, but if you find an Italian specific download, please can you let us all know.

Cheers, and happy programming. :lol:

Jock.


----------

